# Masterbuilt Electric Smoker #20070211



## tucker10 (Jan 6, 2012)

I am new to smoking meats, and I smoked my first brisket yesterday.  It did not turn out too good, so I need some advice. My manual that came with my smoker doesn't give much instruction to newcomers. 

1) Do you have to add water to the water bowl for smoking? 

2) What meats do you add the water or not add the water to the bowl, and how much?

3) My wet mesquite chips never really put out a lot of smoke. They just turned into completely blackened chips after a couple of hours or so.

4) I had the vent closed, because I read where to close it except for fish and jerky.

5) How often do you add new wet wood chips? I have to open the glass door, pull out the wood chip holder and dump out the blackened wood chips, before I can reload new wet ones in the wood chip loader? 

As you can see, I am definitely a newcomer to smoking meats!!!


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 6, 2012)

tucker10 said:


> I am new to smoking meats, and I smoked my first brisket yesterday.  It did not turn out too good, so I need some advice. My manual that came with my smoker doesn't give much instruction to newcomers.
> 
> 1) Do you have to add water to the water bowl for smoking?  No but I do
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2012)

Sounds like Ecto has you covered. Most importantly, dry chips & top vent open 100% all the time.


----------



## tucker10 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank You for the help.  Hopefully I will have better luck, with the outcome, next time.


----------



## hayseed1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Just smoked my first brisket in my masterbuilt 30' electric smoker and it turned out great but cant figure out how it was done in 6.5 hours it was a ten pounder . Never the less it was great! i do want to thank u guys for posting all the advice on this forum i took a little from every post and it worked great  best quote of all was when its done its done!!!!          the only thing i will do different next is use cherry or apple pellets for smoke getting a little tired of hickory!


----------



## hayseed1 (Oct 8, 2012)

gals too! thanks for the help!


----------

